# Have a test worried not alound to go while in the test!



## 18398 (Nov 11, 2006)

I have a test at school 2moz and i really worried that i will get really nervous so i will have to go to the loo while in the test which ur not alound to do! help plz give advist really worried about it !


----------



## 20270 (Nov 1, 2006)

Best advice I can give is to let the teacher/superviser know that you have IBS (a note from your parents/Dr might help) and that you can't be held in class during the test. If you need to go, you need to go!


----------

